# the ditch.... 12/20



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Me and a co-worker put in a lil more time today because the bite was slower but managed 26 specks with 9 of them being between 17-22". Fished fro 7am-3pm and 90% of them were caught trolling the same bait as yesterday. Damn it was foggy getting down there this morning ! Lol But yet another fun day at the ditch.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

purty werk


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks . A buddy of mine is down there right now fishing at night and said so far he caught a 19" & 22" pup and 2 small black drum on shrimp ( he's a bottom fishin fool ). It seems like the drum bite is after dark.


----------

